
Instagram clone - lemuria
What is the average market price to hire an iOS developer for an Instagram-like prototype?
======
jacob_de_snacob
It vastly depends on how much you're trying to accomplish.

How many fully fleshed out features do you expect to walk away with in the
prototype?

------
luklen
we built our prototypes with these guys. cost us $6k for native app. it was
more than just a prototype; fully functional and with awesome ui/ux effects.
[https://vortex.solutions](https://vortex.solutions)

